# Fredericks Poise Ruffle Blouse - Hawt or not?



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

Hm, not sure if this is my style but i find it kinda sexy, thought i would post something since im bored out of my head, and i think after all i would wear it, maybe in a different color, black, blue?
*Would you wear it?*


----------



## Anthea (Aug 17, 2008)

If I could, I would, but I am afraid I don't have the assets to wear that one. I agree with you Nury I would prefer it in a darker colour.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I could, I would, but I am afraid I don't have the assets to wear that one. I agree with you Nury I would prefer it in a darker colour. I would if I could as well, I just don't have big enough girls to fill it out. Also, it's a gorgeous color but would look better on something other than my fair skin. But it's still a gorgeous shirt.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have the girls to fill it out, I just don't think that it would be that flattering on me.. actually I'm not even sure if I like it?


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 17, 2008)

It would look good with a small waist, not so good with my flab, LOL.

I love the colour. So rich and warm


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 17, 2008)

its too low cut for me.

but then again i dress pretty conservativly.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 17, 2008)

hmm, if i could, maybe, but i'd prefer it in black.


----------



## Andi (Aug 17, 2008)

I love this, I would definitely buy it. I donÂ´t really have any red tops, and I do like low cut styles a lot...the only downside would be that the material might show sweat stains


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 17, 2008)

Not good for flat chested people like me


----------



## Andi (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not good for flat chested people like me



well I think most girls would have to wear a push up bra with this top anyway...IÂ´m almost 100% certain the model does too.IÂ´m a 34B, so not exactly big chested, but with the right bra I can fill out tops of that just fine (I SWEAR by the H&amp;M gel-filled push up bras, they add a whole cup size and really push your boobs up. And, theyÂ´re fairly cheap)


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well I think most girls would have to wear a push up bra with this top anyway...IÂ´m almost 100% certain the model does too.IÂ´m a 34B, so not exactly big chested, but with the right bra I can fill out tops of that just fine (I SWEAR by the H&amp;M gel-filled push up bras, they add a whole cup size and really push your boobs up. And, theyÂ´re fairly cheap)

Oh? They do. I think I shall go look at them next time I go shopping at the mall...


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well I think most girls would have to wear a push up bra with this top anyway...IÂ´m almost 100% certain the model does too.IÂ´m a 34B, so not exactly big chested, but with the right bra I can fill out tops of that just fine (I SWEAR by the H&amp;M gel-filled push up bras, they add a whole cup size and really push your boobs up. And, theyÂ´re fairly cheap)

Haha I'm also 34B, I may have to try out one of those H&amp;M push ups


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha I'm also 34B, I may have to try out one of those H&amp;M push ups



At least you two are B's. I'm only a 34A. It's extremely frustrating because shirts don't always look as nice when you've got small girls. I'd love to buy a lot of shirts but because I can't fill them out they look so awkward.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2008)

If I was about 35 lbs. smaller and could get it in black, I'd wear it


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 17, 2008)

I would love to be able to wear a top like that!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 17, 2008)

Hot but maybe in another colour.

I wouldn't wear it though. I'd need an industrial strength push up bra to fill that out


----------



## Andi (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha I'm also 34B, I may have to try out one of those H&amp;M push ups



definitely do. TheyÂ´re kinda heavy when you lift them lol, but the gel filled cups feel really nice and do wonders for your cleavage


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 17, 2008)

I wouldn't wear it. I don't like the belt part.


----------



## Dreama (Aug 17, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't like how it fits the model. It just looks a bit off. Maybe it might look better on someone else, though.

And, to be honest, I saw a few that looked a lot like this at Ross the other day (I think they were Rampage, but not sure).


----------



## katina74 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hot. I love it


----------



## macupjunkie (Aug 17, 2008)

If I had her body and the wasn't so self concious then def, and I actually like that color quite a bit, it's hot.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 18, 2008)

I love it! I would buy it.


----------



## mac-whore (Aug 18, 2008)

i like it.. i just don't like the whole plastic belt look. i'd probably pair it with my own waist belt but, the shirt itself is actually pretty cute depending on what you'd pair it with. fredricks clothes have been pretty good lately.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 18, 2008)

I like it...I love that color. I'd also like it in black. I never let my small boobies get in the way of me wearing low cut shirts




. I've never been in Fredericks before...it's very easy to miss at our mall.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd wear that in red, black and blue :-D


----------



## TxKimberly (Aug 18, 2008)

Personally I think it's gorgeous and would wear it if I had anything close to the figure for it.


----------



## Karren (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd wear it!!! Very cute!!


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 18, 2008)

It would look good in black or white. And I'd wear it too, but maybe after I lost 8â€¦ 15ishâ€¦ Uhm, after I lost several pounds.


----------



## fawp (Aug 18, 2008)

Tiny tatas aside, I still wouldn't wear it.

There's just too much going on. The ruffles, the sleeves, the cuffs, the belt...it would overwhelm me.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I could, I would, but I am afraid I don't have the assets to wear that one. I agree with you Nury I would prefer it in a darker colour. I would wear it if I could also! maybe in black?


----------



## monniej (Aug 18, 2008)

i love it, but my broad shoulders just wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 18, 2008)

That is way cute, but I hate red on me. I think I bought a top almost like that.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 20, 2008)

HOT! That's something I would wear. Except, maybe not that low-cut. lmao

I'd wear a lacy cami or something underneath if it were that low-cut on me.


----------



## Elizabeth* (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes i would, but i'll take the belt off



.


----------



## b3rly (Aug 20, 2008)

That is hot.

I would totally wear that.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 21, 2008)

I love this and i think the color is hot. I can't ever find a red that i really like but i love this shade. I just don't like how easily the goodies are displayed, i'm not big on showing cleavage.


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hell yeah i would ware it Work it guurl..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously i love it maybe under a jacket or something !


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Aug 24, 2008)

Ooh I like it..maybe in a gunmetal grey or black tho!


----------



## Pomander_ (Aug 24, 2008)

I would never go out with that much cleavage (and if i wanted to, my mom prob wouldn't let me out of the house)....but it's gorgeous!


----------

